# Traveling old electrical desplay



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

*Traveling old electrical display*

I take this to local old engine shows. The generator is a old Kohler farm light plant. It is automatic on demand start and stop.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

A great collection of vintage fixtures.

I like the rumbler seats on the tractor.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

In looking at this, the only problem I have is that it is not mine! LOL Awesome


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the outlet stand at the bottom right of the first picture. More than 50 years since I saw one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hawkrod said:


> In looking at this, the only problem I have is that it is not mine! LOL Awesome


In looking at this, the only problem I have is that I've installed most of that stuff at one time.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

And no ground up or ground down hassles either.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

The outlet stand was a real find. I am told it was used so small appliances could be plugged in at the dining room table in a room that might have one outlet or even none, just a tap from a light fixture.

For the ground up / down crowd, take a look at the condulet mounted outlets in the last picture. one of them has two ground pins, one up, and one down.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

BTW A poor pix of the back of the display. It shows two important items. A antique key operated switch for when I leave the display unattended, and a GFI Outlet.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Very cool !
I like !


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting this is way cool


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

cool and also a good educational tool on electrical history


----------

